# High Quality Plywood for Jigs?



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

About 10 or 15 years ago I remember reading in one of the woodworking magazines about a then-new brand or type of plywood that they said would probably be real good for making shop jigs, etc., because of its stability and high quality.

As I recall, one of the "new" characteristics of this plywood was that it had a higher number of layers than usual, all without voids.

I can't remember the name of this plywood product, and other than the fact that it had LOTS of layers of veneer and no voids, and that it was available in 4'x8'x3/4" sheets (it wasn't Baltic birch) I can't remember much about it.

Does anyone know the plywood I'm thinking of, or of any similar products? I'm going to be visiting a really good lumber dealer far from home soon, and I would like to order a sheet if it's decently priced.

Thanks for any guesses.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Might you be thinking of apple ply? When it came out, it was a premium grade ply, with a maple face and an alder core. It also ran true to size. Unfortunately, that's not the case anymore. Maybe different manufacturers have got into it, and perhaps it varies. That's the only one I can think of other than Baltic Birch. If you haven't used BB, it's a pretty good ply for such things. The 1/2" is 9 ply, and there are virtually no voids. I don't recall how many layers the 3/4" is, as I've only used it a couple times. It's pretty sturdy stuff, though.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Capt Crutch said:


> Does anyone know the plywood I'm thinking of, or of any similar products?


Baltic Birch fits that bill. 1/2" has 9 plys for example. Our local yard used to order it for me I'd get the 19/32 it has 11 plys and I still have a piece or two around here somewhere. 

You have to get used to the 5' x 5' size but I love the stuff. Best stock for carcasses you can use IMO. I have no idea what it runs these days but I never balked at the slightly higher price compared to our BC junk because it was so much superior in quality it was an easy choice.

Edit. Haha. Sorry Mark I did not read your whole thread I saw where you said Apple and figured I'd toss the BB in the ring.


----------



## bsharding1982 (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't think this is what you saw, but I read once about using laminated plywood in jigs to reduce friction. I'm not sure if that helps any, but its another way to go about making jigs. Also good for glue up surfaces because the glue can be scraped off easily.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Apple Ply is an equivalent substitute for Baltic Birch, and it is available in 4 x 8 sheets. It's made in America, and to hype it's beginning, it was called "Apple Ply", as a reference to "As American As Apple Pie".


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Apple Ply sounds like the stuff.

Now if I can just find somewhere to buy it.

Edit: For anyone interested, Google turned up the manufacturer's website (with specs, contact info and distributor locator) at:

http://www.statesind.com/prod/ind_2a2.html
http://www.statesind.com/pdf/ApplePly.pdf
http://www.statesind.com/market/zipcode.html


----------

